# Gail 'n Barb, Seattle



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

We had a thread some time ago, debating what Barb looks like, and at that time, no one could find the answer. She holds the carmera whist Gail talks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Who's Barb?

Title says that's Miranda talking to Gail.

Previous (slightly nosey thread, I mean, what does it matter?) was about Kat.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Who's Barb?
> 
> Title says that's Miranda talking to Gail.
> 
> Previous (slightly nosey thread, I mean, what does it matter?) was about Kat.


Kat, Barb, all the same to me.....got it wrong again!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do people still watch these ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Love the lamp - made from some form of water valve switch?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do people still watch these ?


First thing I check each morning - mainly to see if Gail's changed her hairstyle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> First thing I check each morning - mainly to see if Gail's changed her hairstyle


2 oz eyeballed espresso technique make me sad


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That can't be real... It's as if... The identity of The Stig has been revealed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

or not, as in this case! I like watching their videos.....when I want to learn how not to do it! Her latte art skills almost equal mine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doing a bit of research on Seattle Coffeegear (sad I know)  reveals there isn't a Barb working for the company which got me thinking 'Barb' is mythical person - bit like the 'lovely Samantha' in 'I'm sorry, I don't have a clue' on Radio 4.

Comforting to know Gail drinks dry cappuccino and likes power boatin'.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have no idea what I just watched.

It feels like the sort of innocuous crazy that winds up in cults and pyramid selling.

Plus Gail looks eerily like my MiL.

Is it an American attempt at spoof?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You can't truly call yourself a coffee geek until you have done your time on YouTube with the gals from Seattle.

It's like a rite of passage before you can progress onward and upward.

Sort of like thinking that the Simpsons is the funniest thing ever and then being introduced to Family Guy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> I have no idea what I just watched.
> 
> It feels like the sort of innocuous crazy that winds up in cults and pyramid selling.
> 
> ...


Have you listened to 'I'm Sorry, I Haven't A Clue?' - helps make sense of Gail 'n' Barb.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you listened to 'I'm Sorry, I Haven't A Clue?' - helps make sense of Gail 'n' Barb.


Ah so it is a cult.

Right oh.

Will make a change on YouTube from our current usual of weird Asian women opening kinder egg type things. (Purely a hands only view incase anyone was hopeful)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do people still watch these ?


Yes,,



The Systemic Kid said:


> Love the lamp - made from some form of water valve switch?


 and in my case twice now,, because i failed to notice the lamp !


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Love the lamp - made from some form of water valve switch?





Jumbo Ratty said:


> i failed to notice the lamp !


I've been thinking about making a lampshade using bean sacks for a while now cos I think they look cool.

Not sure about how much of a fire risk they would be:confused:


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Should be fine if lined with suitable material (rigid PVC film)

They look they belong in a high street coffee shop imo


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The girls voice in the film sounds a lot like the camera operative sounds which is why I made my assumptions


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I've been thinking about making a lampshade using bean sacks for a while now cos I think they look cool.
> 
> Not sure about how much of a fire risk they would be:confused:


Given the tiny wattage & subsequent heat output of todays energy efficient bulbs there shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure you could get fire retardent coatings if you were that paranoid.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Given the tiny wattage & subsequent heat output of todays energy efficient bulbs there shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure you could get fire retardent coatings if you were that paranoid.


I dont use any energy efficient bulbs. I think they look ugly

Almost all my bulbs are incandescent with just a few halogen bulbs, led bulbs or fluorescent tubes.

If i was to have a lampshade made of coffee bean sack I think id have a nice edison bulb in there too to set it all of nicely, not some horrific looking energy efficient bulb


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> We had a thread some time ago, debating what Barb looks like, and at that time, no one could find the answer. She holds the carmera whist Gail talks...


It does sound like the same woman, but she doesn't 'interpret' what Gail's saying as well, so maybe not the same. I like Gail she's sensible about coffee.


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont use any energy efficient bulbs. I think they look ugly
> 
> Almost all my bulbs are incandescent with just a few halogen bulbs, led bulbs or fluorescent tubes.
> 
> If i was to have a lampshade made of coffee bean sack I think id have a nice edison bulb in there too to set it all of nicely, not some horrific looking energy efficient bulb


Great to see that you're helping to reduce greenhouse gases.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont use any energy efficient bulbs. I think they look ugly
> 
> Almost all my bulbs are incandescent with just a few halogen bulbs, led bulbs or fluorescent tubes.
> 
> If i was to have a lampshade made of coffee bean sack I think id have a nice edison bulb in there too to set it all of nicely, not some horrific looking energy efficient bulb


To your information, you can get LED bulp shaped exactly like the old incandescent, with no lower plastic part!

You can also get LED shaped like edison, so there really is no excuse anylonger, not even aesthetically exuse


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

malling said:


> To your information, you can get LED bulp shaped exactly like the old incandescent, with no lower plastic part!
> 
> You can also get LED shaped like edison, so there really is no excuse anylonger, not even aesthetically exuse


http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p80887 I use these - work a treat - and no delay in getting to full brightness - they also come in lower wattage for a £5


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

malling said:


> To your information, you can get LED bulp shaped exactly like the old incandescent, with no lower plastic part!
> 
> You can also get LED shaped like edison, so there really is no excuse anylonger, not even aesthetically exuse


Just had a look and the LED bulbs I would need are SES E14, I would need 24 of them to replace my incandescent bulbs.

The ones I liked and thought would look nice in my chandeliers and wall lights are £8 each total £192

It would cost me £26 for 24 incandescent bulbs.

I tried halogen bulbs in the lights I have and even the lowest wattaged ones are just too bright,, it was like being in a blinking operating theater.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just had a look and the LED bulbs I would need are SES E14, I would need 24 of them to replace my incandescent bulbs.
> 
> The ones I liked and thought would look nice in my chandeliers and wall lights are £8 each total £192
> 
> ...


Don't know what wattage you need but these are cheaper than £8 each and I have been impressed with these LAP bulbs (different fitting). Plus the idea is that there is an initial outlay that is paid back after a couple of years.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-candle-led-lamp-clear-ses-2w/3455f

http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-candle-led-filament-lamp-warm-white-ses-4w/9610j

Seeing as the top one is just £2 each you could buy one and try them out rather than buying 24.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 'Barb' is mythical person - bit like the 'lovely Samantha' in 'I'm sorry, I don't have a clue' on Radio 4.
> 
> Comforting to know Gail drinks dry cappuccino and likes power boatin'.


i can't believe that the lovely Samantha isn't real!!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dayks said:


> Don't know what wattage you need but these are cheaper than £8 each and I have been impressed with these LAP bulbs (different fitting). Plus the idea is that there is an initial outlay that is paid back after a couple of years.


Thanks for the links, always appreciated.

My bulbs are 25watts clear, and the entire glass part is exposed in my lights, hence they have to look nice

I dont actually have the lights on that much, so I reckon any initial outlay would take me a lifetime to repay in saved bills.

+ I did take the precaution of buying plenty of the bulbs I use as I panic bought due to me thinking they were being phased out.

https://www.easy-lightbulbs.com/lighting-guides/phase-out-of-incandescent-bulbs/



Zimmerman said:


> Great to see that you're helping to reduce greenhouse gases.


I do have solar panels and walk everywhere when possible with my annual mileage running at approx 400 miles







so I wouldnt worry about my green credentials


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Lefteye said:


> i can't believe that the lovely Samantha isn't real!!!!


Forget Samantha..you need to check out Morgan on A Whole Latte of Love videos.


----------

